# Greetings.



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm Curt James. 

I'm the guy who makes the diesel people look, well, _diesel._ Tourched my first vinyl-covered concrete weight set at age 15 and have been in the gym off and on since that time. I'm 47 now and have gym memberships at two locations, five minutes from work (Planet Fitness in Harrisburg) and five minutes from home (Gold's Gym in Carlisle).

At age 45 I went on a starvation cut and dropped from about 175 of _skinny-fat_ to 149 lbs. (for about a minute) over the course of ten weeks. Rebounded to about 185 in short order.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Like I said, I'm that guy. The guy who makes you look big. A joe average or recreational lifter. My diet is nowhere near where it should be, my sleep is inadequate, and I've even skipped the last week of workouts. Had been on a four-on/one-off routine.

When I hit the gym again it will be following a MWF routine as outlined in David Zinczenko's book "The Abs Diet".

Bodybuilding fan and history buff. Lifetime natty but definitely support legalization of AAS. Money spent on interdiction and incarceration would be better spent on education and rejuvenation clinics, imo.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2009)

What up CJ


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to IM Curt!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> What up CJ



What up _PB!_ 



heavyiron. said:


> Welcome to IM Curt!



Thanks, heavy.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 17, 2009)

I wrote "tourched".


----------



## kraken (Dec 18, 2009)

Captain Multi quote has arrived!
Nize two sie you Curt.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 18, 2009)

Curt James said:


> I wrote "tourched".


 
never mind curt.  there is no correllation between spelling and intelligence.  And people that go around correcting everyone else's spelling tend to be idiots.

Ciao my friend.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 18, 2009)

Curt James said:


> I wrote "tourched".


Welcome Curt, and don't fret this isn't typing class.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 18, 2009)

kraken said:


> Captain Multi quote has arrived!
> Nize two sie you Curt.



Perhaps ironically, it was west himself who encouraged me to use the mutliquote function.



dr pangloss said:


> never mind curt.  there is no correllation between spelling and intelligence.  And people that go around correcting everyone else's spelling tend to be idiots.



Correlation and elses. 

"And people that go around correcting" other people's spelling are known as proofreaders.

As a former proofreader, I simply do it for fun.



dave 236 said:


> *Welcome Curt*, and don't fret this isn't typing class.



Thank you, Dave!


----------



## villan (Dec 18, 2009)

Curt is a interweb God!


----------



## philborg (Dec 18, 2009)

I've heard of this "curt james" character before, I heard he's a real badass


----------



## Curt James (Dec 18, 2009)

philborg said:


> I've heard of this "curt james" character before, I heard he's a real badass



Badass is Latin for _skinny-fat?_ Sounds like we both need to get back on point!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 18, 2009)

villan said:


> Curt is a interweb God!



And God wins!


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

I just want to thank Curt for balling me out of jail for my alleged kangaroo molestation incident.

It was alleged. I did not do it, I swear to God.


----------



## philborg (Dec 18, 2009)

Curt James said:


> Badass is Latin for _skinny-fat?_ Sounds like we both need to get back on point!



I want you to scare your students with some newfound mass in the new year


----------



## villan (Dec 18, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I just want to thank Curt for balling me out of jail for my alleged kangaroo molestation incident.
> 
> It was alleged. I did not do it, I swear to God.


Alleged my ass heres the evidence check the blood comming out of its ass


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

That sexy roo is teasing me with her charms.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 18, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I just want to thank Curt for balling me out of jail for my alleged kangaroo molestation incident.
> 
> It was alleged. I did not do it, I swear to God.



I help when I can.



philborg said:


> I want you to scare your students with some newfound mass in the new year



I did _surprise _one student. He saw the calluses on my hands and asked what they were. I said they're from lifting weights. _Incredulously_, he exclaimed, "_*YOU *_lift weights???"

Thanks for that self esteem boost, kid! lol



villan said:


> Alleged my ass heres the evidence check the blood comming out of its ass



That kangaroo is playing possum. 

(Okay, smashed and broken possum, but possum all the same!)



Patrick Bateman said:


> That sexy roo is teasing me with her charms.



Or teasing you.

I'm flexible.


----------



## villan (Dec 18, 2009)

Curt James said:


> I did _surprise _one student. He saw the calluses on my hands and asked what they were. I said they're from lifting weights. _Incredulously_, he exclaimed, "_*YOU *_lift weights???"
> quote]
> lucky you didnt tell him the truth or you would have been arrested, # see this callouses there from 25 years of ed masturbation


----------



## philborg (Dec 18, 2009)

are you guys in PA supposed to get a big snowstorm this weekend. 

I've heard were gonna get over a foot here in NJ, I'm planning on staying in my apartment and studying all weekend.

Luckily I got a jeep a few months ago with 4wd just incase I need to go anywhere, what do you drive Curt?


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

It was 78 here in AZ today, I am so sick of this heat.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2009)

villan said:


> lucky you didnt tell him the truth or you would have been arrested, # see this *callouses *there from 25 years of ed masturbation



 Did I misspell calluses? 

(Googles)

Ah, you had me (and my OCD_ishness_) worried there!

And 25 years? More like 35. lol

Uh...

There's a joke I heard somewhere along the line. 

Ninety-nine percent of the population admits to masturbating. One percent lies.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2009)

philborg said:


> are you guys in PA supposed to get a *big snowstorm* this weekend.
> 
> I've heard were gonna get over a foot here in NJ, I'm planning on staying in my apartment and studying all weekend.



(looks out window)

That would be yes.

And I'm following your strategy. Last night, before the snow hit, I picked up about $90 of groceries. I also have season 2 of The Sarah Connor Chronicles right here! Not going anywhere.



philborg said:


> I've heard were gonna get *over a foot here in NJ*, I'm planning on staying in my apartment and studying all weekend.
> 
> Luckily I got a jeep a few months ago with 4wd just incase I need to go anywhere, *what do you drive Curt?*



They were calling or 6-10 inches and it looks like we got every bit of that if not more.

I drive a 96 Civic. D'OH! Not on the following list:

*Forbes Magazine's upscale readers chose their top 15 cars for driving in snow. In order:*

Subaru Outback
Volvo XC90
Subaru Tribeca
Mercedes-Benz M-Class
Volkswagen Touareg
Lincoln MKX
Subaru Forester XT Limited
Toyota Highlander
Ford Edge
Ford Taurus X
*Jeep Compass*
*Jeep Patriot*
Chevrolet Equinox
Pontiac Torrent
Hyundai Santa Fe
Jeep made it, though! How's _your _Jeep treating you?


----------



## philborg (Dec 19, 2009)

haha, I was at the grocery store last night at like 10:00 getting rock salt, flashlights, candles and food and now I'm sitting here watching Food Network.

I took the jeep out to the gym this morning at about 10:00 and it didn't start snowing until like 1:00 so I haven't even used my 4wd in the snow yet. At least I feel prepared.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 19, 2009)

who? curt james better recognize!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2009)

philborg said:


> haha, I was at the grocery store last night at like 10:00 getting rock salt, flashlights, candles and food and now I'm sitting here watching Food Network.
> 
> I took the jeep out to the gym this morning at about 10:00 and it didn't start snowing until like 1:00 so I haven't even used my 4wd in the snow yet. At least I feel prepared.



I got lucky with the snow. The plow didn't bury me and I was able to rock my car over the drift that had partially blocked my path out. Drove slowly away from people carefully digging their cars from snow mountains.

_Suckahs!_



Captn'stabbin said:


> who? curt james better recognize!!!!!


----------



## peptides (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like this curt james guy is famous here eh?Nice to meet you ese and hope to learn cool and kickass things from you. Playing snow are for kids only.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2010)

peptides said:


> *Looks like this curt james guy is famous here eh?*Nice to meet you *ese *and hope to learn cool and kickass things from you. Playing snow are for kids only.



Jefe, _I'm a legend in my own mind._ 

I'm more fan than anything else. Though I am in the gym on the regular, I will never be mistaken for a bodybuilder.


----------

